# Black&White Challenge: I see FACES in objects



## gk fotografie (May 9, 2020)

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how other TPF members approach a theme.

There have always been subjects that attract much more in b&w than in color. Images in b&w are often simpler in design and more focused on the essence, without too much distraction. The direct interaction between light and dark or lines and surfaces, can be beautiful in b&w and appeal to the viewer much more than in color. This challenge is all about learning to "see, think and create" in b&w and not just randomly converting color photos. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## johngpt (May 13, 2020)

Cue the Twilight Zone theme music...
Just the other night I was thinking that I was seeing faces in just about everything.
I thought it the result of prolonged quarantinization...
Maybe yours is too?


----------



## acparsons (May 14, 2020)

It could have been the quadruple espresso I drank, but this looks like a face. 




P1011761 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (May 14, 2020)

acparsons said:


> It could have been the quadruple espresso I drank, but this looks like a face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautifully seen. And ... in my imagination I even see some kind of mask!


----------



## johngpt (May 14, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > It could have been the quadruple espresso I drank, but this looks like a face.
> ...


Even lamps fear covidity...


----------



## johngpt (May 14, 2020)

One of the faces I'd seen early this week was when I'd come in from watching birds.
I recreated that just now.




Lamont Cranston?

Anyone old enough to remember Lamont Cranston?


----------



## Soocom1 (May 15, 2020)

*Gendarmerie*


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (May 16, 2020)

Way cool JC!


----------



## moriato (May 17, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 18, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 191647



Wow. !


----------



## gk fotografie (May 18, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 191695





zulu42 said:


> View attachment 191697



Absolutely brilliant ideas, chapeau!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 21, 2020)

View attachment 191853


----------



## Soocom1 (May 21, 2020)

Smile and have a GREEEAATTTT day!!!


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## otherprof (Jun 5, 2020)

johngpt said:


> One of the faces I'd seen early this week was when I'd come in from watching birds.
> I recreated that just now.
> 
> 
> ...


Neat shot!  BTW, The Shadow and just about every other old radio show is available for free listening at Radioechoes on the web.  And they do have, “Casey, Crime Photographer.”


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 5, 2020)

Boo by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------

